# xxx sunday boredom - kisses on texts xxx



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

they annoy me 

what do they mean ffs :cursing:

is there a universal understanding of them because it can get confusing ...

I know someone that almost battles with you over them

If you only put one 'x' they put 'xx' so that you are expected to follow suit in your response ...

and we all know that 'xXx' secretly means 'I wanna fook your brains out'

do you bother with them ? or do you just put a  ?

x = friendship - male or female

xx = a bit more

xxx = liking a lot

xxxx = over the top ?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

xXx


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Do people put these on texts? I always sign off my texts with 'fond regards' or 'all the best'.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

A lot of people must wanna fcuk my brains out then:lol: Just put 1 kiss whoever it is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

i hate them


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Ha ha this is like a code, yeah I think one x is like just friendly and then xx would be I fancy you then xxx if your actually f*cking lol!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

My rule is

x = friendly

xx = would probs shag ya or you're a really good friend (female)

xxx = im getting desperate, want em bad

xxxx = pretty much never go ott with this unless im ****ing about

Not a strict rule like, just a guide line, defo feel like a **** if a lass doesnt put any kisses tho!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> xXx


 :lol: walked reet into that ;-)



LittleChris said:


> Do people put these on texts? I always sign off my texts with 'fond regards' or 'all the best'.


erm yes chris - terribly uncooth I suppose  - fpmsl I will try the fond regards next text I send and see what the response is :thumb:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

my mate puts a x at the end of every tx he sends me ive told him to drop it out


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't mind it just don't get it when another man sends me a text with one on the end... No thank's.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> A lot of people must wanna fcuk my brains out then:lol: Just put 1 kiss whoever it is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


if they are in a huff - you get the non commital 'x' ....so the one doesnt wash ...it just causes problems :lol:

you cant help being a stud though tom eh


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

m14rky said:


> my mate puts a x at the end of every tx he sends me ive told him to drop it out


PMSL

I add an x to the end of all messages to my male chums


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

i never put any kisses on my text unless its my misses shes gets xx.


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

im lost now ,to blokes no x just sign of my name, girls get name and 1 x ,married 13 years am i doing something wrong, just in case wife looky on phone, ie if i put 2x to a girl maybe her sister would she kick of lol:lol: her sister dead fit and 10 years younger:bounce:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I mean i send that just to my friend i'm, all like

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

and to my girlfriend eeeshhh....thats 50messages just with kisses....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

arnienoonoo said:


> im lost now ,to blokes no x just sign of my name, girls get name and 1 x ,married 13 years am i doing something wrong, just in case wife looky on phone, ie if i put 2x to a girl maybe her sister would she kick of lol:lol: her sister dead fit and 10 years younger:bounce:


think she might object


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Jem said:


> and we all know that 'xXx' secretly means 'I wanna fook your brains out'


Not all of us - I put that on my sisters birthday card today!!!!!

I'll have to go round tomorrow and cross a cross out :-0


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Never ever have put x's in any of my txt's, ever.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

if im txting a new bird etc, its always either 2 or 3, 2 if its a txt im guna get a reply to, 3 if its the last txt of the day like night sexy xxx etc,

if its with my bird, the usual is two, xx. if we fall out bad its none, if im mardy but dont wana say, its 1, if i want something like to ditch her last minute for a night out with the lads, defo 3 haha.

also female friends its one, and again i increase this if its the last txt 'c ya wheneva xx' these mean nothing tho.

funny how x, xx, xxx, have diffrent hidden meanings lol.

.....oh and i do 4+ if im pi55ed and its to a girl.....


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Heineken said:


> PMSL
> 
> I add an x to the end of all messages to my male chums


Same here :thumb:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Haha check all the homophobes gettin freaked out if other guys put an x. I put one x for anyone, male or female.
> 
> If I'm seeing someone, usually a few, only *cos I feel obliged to follow suit when they give me more than one* :lol:


that's what I mean - only I dont and try to stick with 'xx' at all times  unless it's a really good platonic friend then they might get loads :lol:

i think they should ban them :confused1:


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Usually 3 kisses is standard for partner, spouse etc!

2 kisses, someone u really like

1 kiss - to female friends and new potential partners!

Anything more than 3 kisses is overkill and looks desperate I think!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

jjmac said:


> if im txting a new bird etc, its always either 2 or 3, 2 if its a txt im guna get a reply to, 3 if its the last txt of the day like night sexy xxx etc,
> 
> if its with my bird, the usual is two, xx. if we fall out bad its none, if im mardy but dont wana say, its 1, if i want something like to ditch her last minute for a night out with the lads, defo 3 haha.
> 
> ...


Jeez louise, that's some psychological stuff right there!


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

There's rules?!

I put 1 to my girlfriend and that's it. I do it without thinking so my male friends get one whether they want it or not :lol:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Only on the rarest of occasions will I put a "kiss" on the end of a txt. Usually to a girl, but only rarely.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I put a x on the end of all my texts, most of the time it's just auto pilot. It used to be xXx until Jem told me what it meant lmao :lol:

God knows what my friends think of me :lol:

My sister has a friend that goes in a huff if she doesn't get more than 4 x's at the end of a text, Bebo or Facebook comment. And when I say huff....I mean full blown huff! Ridiculous tbh! :mellow:


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

an x to a male friend thats not right i would object to any of my mates blowing me a kiss mates dont kiss each other when they leave girls do:cool2:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

If only people put more effort into writing their messages in proper English rather than text slang. There really is no excuse for it, and what makes it worse is when the word written in 'txt spk' is actually the same length as the correct spelling.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i use 1 x for any female. even my daughter and sometimes my ex....just to confuse her. lol.

i'll use 1 x sometimes to my male buddies...more for a laugh tho.

the girlfriend gets 3 x's at the end of the text.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> A guy I know, him and his ex were obsesses with each other to disgusting levels, they would put an x after practically each sentance, then a whole bunch of them at the end. Do they think in a relationship the amount of love you share for each other is determined/signified by the number of x's in a text FFS!


Oh I know 2 people like this....drives me spare! Its the constant FB status updates as well......."so and so is sooooo looking forward to seeing so and so tonight" or so and so is sooooo in love with so and so"

Sheesh why feel the need tell the world...never heard of texting?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't do bookspace or myface or any of them.

Never had owt to put on em!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Sheesh why feel the need tell the world...never heard of texting?


I agree completely. I'm not even saying it just because I'm single. I choose to be single because I don't think I could stand being in one of those types of relationships.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> You know you've seriously pi55ed your bird off if she gives you zero x's! :lol:
> 
> Would be much easier if girls would just say straight that they want a piece rather than playing mindgames with increasing numbers of x's! So yeah, I agree Jem, ban them!


Yep :tongue: none at all is definitely more thought out ...coz like LA said - it becomes auto pilot to send 'x' - Ive even done it accidentally to my boss :lol:

I've got a male friend that goes loopy loo if he gets a kiss [even from his missus] - he says it's down to his aspergers because it confuses him :confused1: - he will only answer to smilies !

they are a mindfook so I try to be consistent with my 'xx' :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Yep :tongue: none at all is definitely more thought out ...coz like LA said - it becomes auto pilot to send 'x' - Ive even done it accidentally to my boss :lol:
> 
> I'*ve got a male friend that goes loopy loo if he gets a kiss [even from his missus] - he says it's down to his aspergers because it confuses him * :confused1: * - he will only answer to smilies ! *
> 
> ...


That RACK or Hilly? :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Oh I know 2 people like this....drives me spare! Its the constant FB status updates as well......."so and so is sooooo looking forward to seeing so and so tonight" or so and so is sooooo in love with so and so"
> 
> Sheesh why feel the need tell the world...never heard of texting?


Looool !

katie you are definitely a none kisser  I've noticed :lol:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> Looool !
> 
> katie you are definitely a none kisser  I've noticed :lol:


Yeah I am a tight ass with my kisses ...lol!

Anyhoo ....xx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> That RACK or Hilly? :laugh:


reli reli gud -ye ye [not] - cud u guess agen coz ur wrong .......

:ban:neither !

Fond Regards


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> Pet hate of mine too! The three thing I hate most on facebook are:
> 
> people who need to make cheesy statuses about how much they love one another to validate the strength of their relationship and make everyone else projectile vomit
> 
> rant over! :lol:


I know its like....I think they doth protest too much! Your so right about the external validation thing :thumb: I'll join your rant!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> reli reli gud -ye ye [not] - cud u guess agen coz ur wrong .......
> 
> :ban:neither !
> 
> Fond Regards


 :cursing: :lol:

All the best.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Wait, the x's are code? Jesus, I've been missing out on so much if this is the case.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> :cursing: :lol:
> 
> All the best.


Which reminds me - happens at work in emails too ....you get the

Regards

Kind Regards

& the excrutiatingly sickly sweet & sychophantic 'Kindest Regards'

I prefer 'cheers' meself :beer:

Chris,

Many thanks for your recent response to my post

Kindest Regards

Jem


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OrganicSteel said:


> Wait, the x's are code? Jesus, I've been missing out on so much if this is the case.


Nah they prob know you dont buy into it - so I'd stay as you are ....some people just dont think about them at all or are staunch 'x' kissers. Best way to be I think


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dont like it

xx


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> dont like it
> 
> xx


That's fine... no one likes you!

xxx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> That's fine... no one likes you!
> 
> Bite me:tongue:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

I never put kisses unless it's my mum or misses

NOONE else, not even female friends.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

female friends & family - one x :lol:

Her indoors puts 3 so i feel obliged to put 3 also.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

3xs for everyone - even the girlfriend. Some people do xoxo which I despise! DESPISE


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Bambi said:


> 3xs for everyone - even the girlfriend. Some people do xoxo which I despise! DESPISE


Gawd ! they're cuddles arent they hahaha  ...think I would have to kick anyone that sent me those :whistling:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I think it's from gossip girl - a series in which I want to slap everyone, especially the girls that start trying to be like the characters in it (same happened when skins came out - drives me up the wall!)

One girl sent me xxoxx - I literally texted back saying what on god's green earth is THIS?


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

What?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jjmac said:


> if im txting a new bird etc, its always either 2 or 3, 2 if its a txt im guna get a reply to, 3 if its the last txt of the day like night sexy xxx etc,
> 
> if its with my bird, the usual is two, xx. if we fall out bad its none, if im mardy but dont wana say, its 1, if i want something like to ditch her last minute for a night out with the lads, defo 3 haha.
> 
> ...


OMG how confusing???!!! :confused1:

I didn't realise there was actually some code thing...??? :confused1:



muzzy2kuk said:


> Usually 3 kisses is standard for partner, spouse etc!
> 
> 2 kisses, someone u really like
> 
> ...


LMAO..... I put one to female friends, and one to SOME male friends ie the ones I dont think will read anything into it lol. Theres quite a few that although they're great mates or whatever, I just feel it'd be inappropriate and/or they might read too much into it.

I DONT put any to the male partners of my friends ie their boyfriends/husbands etc as I think that would be out of order tbh....

Its ok putting loads of kisses if you're going out with someone or fond of them and you are comfortable with them and know them well enough to know that they're happy with it... ie that they wont think you're weird for it lol 



OrganicSteel said:


> Wait, the x's are code? Jesus, I've been missing out on so much if this is the case.


Ditto mate  *runs off to check old texts in phone* :laugh:



Jem said:


> Gawd ! they're cuddles arent they hahaha  ...think I would have to kick anyone that sent me those :whistling:


If anyone sent me those I'd think I was hanging out with ppl waaaay to young for me..... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol i put a x on the end of all txts the mrs gets abouy 4or5 i allways put an x on when i tx my boss! lol! she never puts one back tho i dnt know why maybe she thinks ill get the wrong idea and rape er!? a few female friends get xx but thats it

till now i didnt realise i even put x on a tx lol but thinking about it i do loads!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LittleChris said:


> If only people put more effort into writing their messages in proper English rather than text slang. There really is no excuse for it, and what makes it worse is when the word written in 'txt spk' is actually the same length as the correct spelling.


BUMP that. I hate text speak.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Rules? What rules?

Most people get x's at the end of their texts except 3 of my best friends cos they're not really that sort of person (and one is my ex lol)

People I work with don't get them either cos that's just creepy.

Rest of my mates get 1 or 2 depending on absolutely nothing, bloke gets 3, or maybe 1 or none depending on if I'm in a hurry....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Dont give out kisses except to the mrs... and loads then cos I like it when my mouth is on her body and the hot water is cascading down her soft supple... wait where were we...??? 

I get them sent all the time but never put my own on (unless its the mrs...)


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i put a x on the end of all txts the mrs gets abouy 4or5 i allways put an x on when i tx my boss! lol! she never puts one back tho i dnt know why maybe she thinks ill get the wrong idea and rape er!? a few female friends get xx but thats it
> 
> till now i didnt realise i even put x on a tx lol but thinking about it i do loads!


You might want to up your letrozole dosage, the oestrogen is doing strange things to your brain.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

confuse me they do

i even get them in texts from my mates

not just girls i mean guys

i dont get it why would a guy do it at the end of there text

makes me think WTF

i dont put them back lol


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I only do it when I remember, pretty much always to the boyf, hardly ever to my guy friends unless it's been a 'i need some girly advice' kind of text, and my girl friends, usually but only 1 or 2.

Never notice if they're not there, so people are safe if they forget!


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Jem said:


> x = friendship - male or female
> 
> xx = a bit more
> 
> ...


I put one kiss to females only as friends. Drop 2 in if I'm feeling generous or maybe like them a little more! 

I don't put kisses to men its just wierd. haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Never realised there was such a universal code in kisses!

If i meet someone new and they are sending me texts i won't add an x until they have. They might get two (xx) after a while and only if i'm being cheeky about something.

Theres never anymore than two, thats just far to Beta. 

Its also a good indicator of when someones got the hump with you, if they don't put any then you're in the smelly stuff!

And kisses to the lads is a simple no no.

What about sending a text with just one X?

A couple of girls i know do this, completely out of the blue...no conversation then a text with just a kiss.

What does that mean?!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Karl 197 said:


> A couple of girls i know do this, completely out of the blue...no conversation then a text with just a kiss.
> 
> What does that mean?!


It means they want attention


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> It means they want attention


and they are best ignored !


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

I just naturally put them on to mates and girls I am meeting, even to my best lad mate he gets 1 'x'..and that obvs means nothing..

Sometimes I will put two if I am feeling rather lovin... but **** buddies dont even get 1 'x'... just a blunt text how it should be


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG how confusing???!!! :confused1:
> 
> I didn't realise there was actually some code thing...??? :confused1:
> 
> ...


Yes - but then you wrote a whole paragraph on the reasons that you omit them or add them :lol: so it doesnt matter whether you consciously put them ....even if you are not sending secret code - you are still aware that they might read into it  ...told ya - Either receiver or sender reads something into it ! it's a headfook :lol: :lol: :lol:

Re male friends with a missus - definitely steer clear of adding them there - and does make me wonder why they add them to friends in this instance :cool2:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

....and re men giving kisses to other men ....happens quite a lot in posts on here ...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

depends how much test i am on.... low test you generally get x

high test you get a picture message, a wink and thesexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I send a lot of my mates kisses, thinks its funny

Got a few mates its a running joke with, their birds get p1ssed off because i get more kisses than them LMFAO

I think depending on person sending too, there is a "kiss rule" as stated, but others anything goes..

for instance when im txting a mate about how I lifted more weight in gym than him, I send sh1t loads kisses just to rub it in PMSL

Plus if someone has done me a favour and im thanking them I will add loads kisses

Cant see big deal really TBH


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I send a lot of my mates kisses, thinks its funny
> 
> Got a few mates its a running joke with, their birds get p1ssed off because i get more kisses than them LMFAO
> 
> ...


well that shut everyone up didnt it 

s'not a big deal - but there are 'rules' and everyone considers them when sending a text. All day today I have staunchly sent 'xx' and received 3, then 4 before they got p!ssed off and sent me 1 :laugh:...would they ever mention it to me though - erm no - they would deny it like fook :lol: :lol:


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Is there a difference between the capital and the lower case kiss?

ie XX versus xx

What about combinations?

Such as ........ XXX xxx

Or .......... Xxxxxxx

Or even ............ xxxX

I'm very confuseded.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> Is there a difference between the capital and the lower case kiss?
> 
> ie XX versus xx
> 
> ...


They just take too much effort - this essentially means you have a stalker/obsessive on your hands and should therefore change your mobile number immediately


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Kisses are important on texts i think.. its a sign of friendship or intamacy

Doesn´t always mean your shagging them tho, i occasionally put kisses on a text to male mates


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I send a lot of my mates kisses, thinks its funny
> 
> Got a few mates its a running joke with, their birds get p1ssed off because i get more kisses than them LMFAO
> 
> ...


You always send them to me on the end of a text mate.....yes i do get excited as well:whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

You've obviously been testing Mick the brick!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> You've obviously been testing Mick the brick!


Mate im not feeling any love from you just lately...whats up,have you found another lover ? :cursing:

Im ready pack my bags and tell my mrs its over. :innocent:


----------

